# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Lost Mine of Phandelver: Cragmaw Hideout and Cragmaw Castle (Battlemaps)

## Acriaos

Here are two maps I made for the DnD 5 Starter Set: The Lost Mine of Phandelver. Of course, they can be used for whatever you like  :Smile: 

First is Cragmaw Hideout:


And then we have Cragmaw Castle:


I'm not too happy with some of the details of the castle, but after working quite a few hours on it, I kinda wanted to finish it. Some of the rooms could also use a bit more stuff in them, but it's easy enough to add something when I know what I want. Btw. the holes in the wall are narrow arrow slits, so archers can fire at invaders from inside. The layout of the castle makes pretty much no sense in my opinion, but I still kept it to the original in the book.

----------


## cyderak

Is there a downloadble link?   these maps look phenomenal.

----------


## Acriaos

> Is there a downloadble link?   these maps look phenomenal.


You can just directly right click the images and save them / open in a new tab. If preferred, below are the maps uploaded to the board, slightly reduced in quality because of the upload limit, (Imgur link is less compressed). If you want the original files to download as .zip, I've uploaded them here: http://ul.to/lvfetd1n

----------


## Jacob Whakahau

Thank you so much for these, they are just what I was looking for as I begin a campaign on Roll20. I hope you get around to recreating more maps from official adventures like this in the future!

----------


## Paul Johnson

Very nice. I think you give Mike Schley's originals a run for their money. It's interesting to see a different take, where Mike's is more of a hand-drawn feel, yours is more photographic.

One thought on a possible improvement is in the goblin cave - I would consider continuing that "step" effect in the tunnel that leads left off the stream. It conveys the feeling of elevation change much better than the cliff texture in such a narrow place.

----------


## tatteredking

Very nice maps!  I don't think the maps need more 'stuff'.  These are perfect for use on Roll20 as is.  You can always add stuff later if needed.

As for layout making no sense, I find that issue in every fantasy designed map. Walls being the thickness of a line, no privies, no back door...

----------

